# Backing Patterns (NATRC Obstacle)



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Missy and I have been having a lot of problems with backing patterns. She use to know how to do it, but hasn't in years. She keeps trying to go forwards when I try to turn her with my heels, and she won't back slowly --I have to keep on pulling and fighting and forcing.

Tips?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Slight bump...


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Bumping shamelessly...


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going to attempt to help, even though I have no experience with CTR.

For the moving forward, I would just correct her with your hands every time she does it - *while keeping your heel on her*. If you take your heel off when she moves forward, she's going to think that's the right thing to do.

As for the slowing down (I do reining and want my horses to back fast, so I'm no expert here either)... I would try half-halts while backing. Or you could do actual halts - have her back one step, stop, back one step, stop, etc.

Hope that helps : ]


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Mystique! 


That may be my problem. I just lay my heel on her when it's time to turn, and, now that I think about it, that is the exactly command to stop backing...  I feel stupid. Definitely going to keep constant leg contact when I practice this afternoon. She needs to get use to it anyway... Every time I tap her she thinks it means "go fast; really fast" versus "bend to the right/left".


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Brighteyes said:


> She keeps trying to go forwards when I try to turn her with my heels, and she won't back slowly --I have to keep on pulling and fighting and forcing.


First - how is she backing normally? Nice quiet, head down, even cadance?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Somewhat... Every few steps, she'll toss her head and resist mildly, but she's _mostly_ good. Probably resists every five or so steps. Any way to smooth that out?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> Thanks for the reply, Mystique!
> 
> 
> That may be my problem. I just lay my heel on her when it's time to turn, and, now that I think about it, that is the exactly command to stop backing...  I feel stupid. Definitely going to keep constant leg contact when I practice this afternoon. She needs to get use to it anyway... Every time I tap her she thinks it means "go fast; really fast" versus "bend to the right/left".


Glad I could help : ]


----------

